# MONTERREY | Saqqara | 150m | 38 fl | Com | 150m | 38 fl | Prep



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Saqqara Residences Arq. Norman Foster Monterrey


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Credit to its author


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

UPDATES


Saqqara I 05.10.2014. 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr



Saqqara I 05.10.2014. 2 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr



Saqqara I 05.10.2014. 3 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr



Saqqara I 05.10.2014. 4 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr



Saqqara I 05.10.2014. 5 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr


CREDIT TO VICRAYA2


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Saqqara*



vicraya2 said:


> Su avance :cheers
> 
> 
> Saqqara I 19.10.2014. 1 by vicraya2 2014, on Flickr
> ...


Updates


----------



## sfedangwus (Oct 31, 2014)

that right,thanks for your sharing


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

From mexican forum



Mefistófeles mty said:


>


----------



## theArq100 (Sep 23, 2010)

update from the mexican forum



vicraya2 said:


> Su avance :banana::banana:
> 
> Nivel 34 :cheers::cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

February 1:



vicraya2 said:


> *Avance de su construcción :*
> 
> *01.02.2015* :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

March 29:



vicraya2 said:


> Desde la montaña de enfrente :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

April 12:



vicraya2 said:


> *Avance de su construcción :
> 
> 12.04.2015* :cheers:
> 
> ...





vicraya2 said:


> *12.04.2015 * :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 2:



vicraya2 said:


> *Avance de su construcción :
> 
> 02.05.2015* :cheers:
> 
> ...





vicraya2 said:


> *02.05.2015* :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vicraya2 said:


> *02.05.2015* :dj:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 16:



vicraya2 said:


> *Avance de su construcción :
> 
> 16.05.2015. * :cheers:
> 
> ...





vicraya2 said:


> *16.05.2015 * :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 21:



vicraya2 said:


> Saqqara I 154m, Monterrey. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

May 31:



ricardogz10 said:


> Domingo a las 340pm
> 
> 
> Campestre comp. by Ricardo Gzz, en Flickr


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

June 6:



JAVO MTY said:


> *ACTUALIZACION.
> 
> la primera torre ya muy avanzada. comienza a lucir mientras se observan mas trabajos del mismo complejo a sus pies.*


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

June 13:



vicraya2 said:


> *Avance de su construcción :
> 
> 13.06.2015 * :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

October 19:



vicraya2 said:


> Ya en los últimos detalles en la torre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## octaviom (Sep 10, 2007)

Estamos seguros que el diseño final ha sido firmando por Norman Foster?


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

August 27:



vicraya2 said:


> Avance del edificio para oficinas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*First tower is now complete. Second tower prep work has now begun. I reckon should be moved to the proposed section until it actually begins construction*

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/complex/1880



enri0034 said:


>





enri0034 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB1r91RJFqvE/


----------

